# 3 Issues, thanks for reading.



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

OK breaking it down here...

It seems like I say this a lot on this forum but it's true here again...you need to be careful how much freedom Sprocket is getting - he shouldn't get the opportunity to bowl over small children - EVER. Don't feel badly about letting him drag a leash around the house USE it when he's going to gallop around the house - you say he knows heel? USE it. There's a training program called Nothing in Life is Free (NILF) - he's got too much opportunity to reinforce himself with these out of control behaviors.

Leave it is tough - is Sprocket a puppy? I'd expect him to shred some amount of bedding - do you give him things to chew on? Puppies (and most adult goldens) really NEED something to chew. I've found with my guys that the wrong things don't get chewed (even as ittle-bitty puppies) if they have outlets for their chewing. You need to teach a leave-it - it doesn't just happen - using bitter apple and such is a band-aid for the behavior it will not fix the problem.

Barking - you need to figure out WHY he's barking. Is he bored? Is he demanding something (your attention, food, etc)? Is it a tempertantrum? You've got a long period of barking now and you've got a hard problem to fix. What are you doing when he's being quiet? If you reinforce the quiet (and no I don't mean Bark, bark - pause-cookie - that's a reward chain) during times he's likely to bark you have a good shot at getting through it (with time). If he barks when he sees kids biking by then he's not ready to be calm when he can see the kids on bikes - backup the threshold, be successful and then up the threshold slowly.

You say he's getting a 2 hour jog - but that might not be enough exercise for him - he might be one of those dogs that really needs 3-4 hours of physical activity - jogging isn't how dogs exercise themselves if they are off-leash - watch dogs play - they run fast, then they slow down, sniff, run, sprint, sniff, jog, sprint, etc. 

I'd recommend you find a good trainer in your area - at this point you've tried a lot of different techniques (some it sounds incorrectly) and you need to add some consistancy to what you expect from him or it's not going to get better...

In the meantime, talk to your neighbors - help them understand that you are working on the issue - you recognize the problem and you're trying to fix it for everyone's sake - hopefully they'll be more understanding and give you a little leeway while you're trying to fix it - but that leeway isn't going to last long if the behavior doesn't get better.

Erica


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, he sounds like a very smart dog. You have invested a lot in his training and I bet he is just about to turn a corner. For bowling over the kids I would recommend that they get out of the way .

For the crate pad, I found a rubber backed sort of fleecy liner that stuck to the bottom of the crate so it was very hard to get teeth around. It survived the longest (we don't crate anymore).

The barking for us is usually about alerting us to something outside. A visitor, bird or squirrel. There actually is a secret yodeling contest that dogs get into when they are bored, just to tick off the non-dog neighbors. How long is Sprocket in the back yard alone during the day? Mine are quieter and happier camped by the front door waiting for me to come home.

Welcome to the forum! We would love to see pictures of Sprocket!


----------



## andysgirl8800 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sprocket is no longer a puppy. He is 2. 

Erica, 
Thanks for the advice! I will look at ways to stagger his exercise routine a bit more to better engage him. He certainly is a food hound, and I think I can better capitalize on that, I just don't want him to come to expect it. The barking, as near as I can tell, seems to be at anything he can hear, but cannot see. He doesn't seem to bark when we are out running, but only when he cannot see the person standing on our porch, or the kids riding by on their bikes.

Abbydabbydo,
Thanks for the encouragement. Sprocket really isn't alone in the yard for very long, no longer than an hour. And he has his buddy, our other dog, Charlie, out there with him. The barking starts almost as soon as he is out there. Charlie just puts up with it, but gives us meaningful looks as if to say, "please make him stop!" Good idea about the crate liner...are these available online or in one of the big chain stores? I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

He sounds like a very smart, energetic dog. I found with my high energy boy that once he had a way to direct that energy, he became much less destructive and much more obedient. We do agility now. Honestly, I have kept him in classes since he was 11 months old (he just turned 2). When he graduates from one class, I sign him up for the next. Not always agility, sometimes Therapy Dog, one time Advanced Obedience. I have to work with him constantly and exercise him regularly. I will say, he is my most obedient, though most energetic, dog due to all of this work.

For now, I would say, don't let him out of the crate until he is sitting calmly. That was the first lesson I taught Danny because he would literally run you down when you opened his crate. He would be barking the entire time. He caught on quickly that he would not get out until he was calm. 

Your boy sounds smart. Hopefully you will get some really good advice here that you can apply to make him, you and your family happy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm trying to remember where I got that crate pad...

And I forgot to say, Sprocket at two is still a bit of a puppy, I learned to appreciate this after going through the twilight years with a dog, where you would love to see the tailfeathers flying. Not trying to be morbid, but I thought it might help...


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I only have advice on the barking. But one major tool in training your dog not to bark is to teach them TO barke. The Dog whsiperer, has a fantastic way to teach your dog to bark. 
I have the Puppy whispere and I highly suggest you get either book.
In the puppy whisperer he suggests using the kennel as a time out, and even though it has been said over and over again never to use it as naughter place, we do, and we see major results. I can't speak enough about the Puppy whisperer Book, it has saved my sanity more than I can count and we have an amazing well behaived puppy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Is Sprocket neutered? I just wondered, I was thinking about this on our walk today.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can offer at least empathy about the crate thing. Francine's claws on it drive me insane, so she is not allowed to sleep in our bedroom in a crate because she will eat ANY bedding no matter how much exercise she gets, and any toys she bangs around so loudly we can't sleep, and her nails can be heard on the crate bottom from across the house. And yes they are clipped and filed short! I haven't found a solution other than waiting for the dog to outgrow it- which with some Goldens can be a LONG time!!!

I have never had a Golden that barked- ever- so I can't help there. Mine don't even bark when someone comes to the door. I think it's because Whippets don't bark, and mine have all been raised by a silent Whippet. I'll leave that to everyone else to help.

Mainly I just wanted to say- you seem to put a lot of time into him, and you want to help overcome issues. I think that's great- so good for you!!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I think it's because Whippets don't bark, and mine have all been raised by a silent Whippet.


Umm can we trade Whippets?!?! Ours barks at everything he sees and hears and acts very territorial. It also seems the more we tell him to be quiet and stop it continues on longer - like he has to have the final word. We keep a squirt bottle close by for his barking and are considering shelling out $150 for the citronella collar. A silent Whippet....that's my dream. 

andysgirl8800 - Your Golden sounds like an extremely smart dog. I would work him in obedience or agility or flyball. Sounds like he needs a "job" to tire his mind and take the edge of his energy.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Your dog is unusual! I have visited many Whippet breeders' homes with as many as 20 dogs, and not one of them barks, even with strange cars, dogs, and people walking into the property. Oh god, its one of the main reasons I love sighthounds- that and how clean and calm they are! I know how you have struggled with your Whippet's issues. He's very lucky to have you. 

Mine are 11 years and 1.5 years and I have never heard either of them bark once in their life times. Both of them "roo roo" at me on command, though, but it took a lot of creativity to get them to make a sound to reward them for to teach it! I haven't heard my foster Golden bark yet, and I have only heard Francine bark a few times in play. I love it!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Your dog is unusual! I have visited many Whippet breeders' homes with as many as 20 dogs, and not one of them barks, even with strange cars, dogs, and people walking into the property. Oh god, its one of the main reasons I love sighthounds- that and how clean and calm they are! I know how you have struggled with your Whippet's issues. He's very lucky to have you.
> 
> Mine are 11 years and 1.5 years and I have never heard either of them bark once in their life times. Both of them "roo roo" at me on command, though, but it took a lot of creativity to get them to make a sound to reward them for to teach it! I haven't heard my foster Golden bark yet, and I have only heard Francine bark a few times in play. I love it!


I should do a video and put it up on UTube the next time someone comes to our door. You can see what a Whippet bark sounds like! His behaviour is so outrageous we knew he had to be crated and removed from the situation on Halloween. He was still barking but at least not able to scare kids or run at them. The Golden was out and meeting and greeting at the door and didn't make a peep once. She just wagged her tail and was so happy to see everyone.


----------



## andysgirl8800 (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW! Everyone here is SO helpful! Thank you to all who replied.

Had a small (minute even) breakthrough. I decided to allow Sprocket to sit with me at the door Halloween evening to greet the trick-or-treaters.

My breakthrough came in the form of better understanding of his barking. I watched him very carefully each time the doorbell rang. First, he was barking at the actual chime, not the door. He didn't seem to associate the bell with the door. Our door bell ringer thing, box or whatever, is hung further inside the house, not really near the front door. So when it went off, he actually turned his back to the door, went into a "full alert" posture, and barked at the chime. 

So then I switched to leaving the front door open and allowing him to see outside. This is a little bit of a risk, as I have an indoor cat who desperately would like to dart outside. Fortunately, she is too afraid of Sprocket to risk scuttling under his nose to get out the door! *LOL* He could actually see the people approaching the house, coming up the stairs. Again, I watched his body language. He let out a single or double bark each time, which I allowed. I told him (sort of) that I could see them too and it was ok. If he barked a third time, I corrected him verbally and told him to lay back down. He did lay, and watched me at the door. He didn't really continue to bark, and his tail was wagging a little. I do believe that if he felt I was at all threatened, he would be ready to leap up though! *LOL*

So I think my original theory might be close....he barks most at what he can hear but not see.

So I read a few suggestions about freezing the contents of Kong stuffing and decided to give it a try as a distraction for Sproket and something to do. Sadly, the Kong did not survive this experiment. He ended up chewing and peeling off pieces of the Kong from the frozen core, then licking the chunk of ice until devoured, with little bits of red rubber remenants scattered around his paws. Hmm. I may try repeating this method, but using the "big dog" Kong, rather than the standard size. Maybe a bigger one will not meet the same tragic demise! *L*

I think I may have to try something a little less passive, and more involved. I think I will look into some agility training, or maybe something like the scent training, since he seems to have the intellect for it. Might start looking in my area for something I can involve him in. 

I also need to work harder on some of the basics, like the "Leave It" command, as he has regressed some, or, simply chooses not to "listen" to that one anymore, and "Heel", which may help with the thundering through the house and down the stairs.

To answer a few of the questions posted in your responses:

Sprocket is definately neutered.

His buddy, Charlie, is a very quiet and passive dog, whom we have had to teach how to bark. I don't see him as an instigator in any of Sprocket's bad behaviors, and in fact, have hoped he would be a positive influence.

We've discussed moving his crate out of the bedroom, but fear he would bark non-stop all night long if we did so, keeping the children awake also. His claws are also trimmed very short, mostly by our morning runs on the concrete and by maintenance trimming. Ditto with the toys in the crate, banging around and such.

I've also attached his picture, for you curious folks.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Get the Black kong rather than red. I've heard they are the "tougher" version.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow! My Whippets hang on the sofa for things like Halloween- they don't even *get up and look* when people come to the door. LOL USELESS guard dogs... my old one doesn't even get up and look when I bring home a new DOG. He's so used to it by now, he just doesn't even care. He usually greets me when I come home, but that's not always a definite... sometimes I have to go looking for him in the bed  I hope your Whippet at least likes to snuggle under the covers... otherwise I doubt he's really a Whippet (just kidding!)

Sorry for the hijack, original poster! Your boy is gorgeous, btw!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Goldilocks said:


> Umm can we trade Whippets?!?! Ours barks at everything he sees and hears and acts very territorial. It also seems the more we tell him to be quiet and stop it continues on longer - like he has to have the final word. We keep a squirt bottle close by for his barking and are considering shelling out $150 for the citronella collar. A silent Whippet....that's my dream.
> 
> andysgirl8800 - Your Golden sounds like an extremely smart dog. I would work him in obedience or agility or flyball. Sounds like he needs a "job" to tire his mind and take the edge of his energy.


I just have to say that anyone charging you $150 for a citronella collar is robbing you blind! Order one from Premier Pet Products - under $50. Or I can send you one for under $50.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I just have to say that anyone charging you $150 for a citronella collar is robbing you blind! Order one from Premier Pet Products - under $50. Or I can send you one for under $50.


We're in Canada so everything is more expensive here. Even when our dollar was at a higher value than the US dollar we would still pay more for the same product here. I may take you up on the offer. 

We just came back from our walk tonight and we're at our wits end with the Whippet's behaviour. Tonight's walk was especially trying and embarrassing as we passed lots of other dogs tonight. When we walk, the Whippet barks, spins, rears up on his hind legs and goes absolutely berserk when he sees another dog, person, child, etc. He's on a martingale collar and is pulling so hard to get at the person/dog he chokes himself and then turns around and starts humping my husband's leg. If I walk him he's fine because he is too concerned about not being right beside my husband but my husband assures me that once he got comfortable with me walking him, the bad behaviour would return. He definitely has issues that we haven't been able to crack. If we go in the car somewhere new to walk he's behaved. He was a quiet, very good boy at the Golden Rescue picnic with about 200 Golden Retrievers because it was a new situation. The bad behaviour and barking is only in our home & neighbourhood although we vary where we walk and it's a few miles round trip.

I was mentioning this thread to my husband this AM and he said the Whippet never barked until he had to go away for business and took him to the dog sitter who had two yappy shelties. The Whippet came back barking.


----------

